# Dendrobium lamyaiae



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2017)

A tiny wild orchid with big flowers from Thailand & Laos.

The name comes from the tree (Longan whose local name is Lamya, a related fruit tree to Lycee) this species is often associated with. I wonder if this means it is found growing on the tree. 

This one always puts on a bright orange show around this time of the year like a clock work.

I bought this years ago with two flowers, and each passing year, it did better.
2015 was the best year and I posted it with photos showing from its first year with me up to 2015. However, those photos were from a different image hosting website and now disabled.
I have all the photos somewhere in my old CD stored away and won't bother to look for now. haha

Here are two shots form this year's bloom.
A few flowers are trapped inside the pot. I'm happy with how small the plant is, but wish it was just slightly taller. 
It came mounted on a piece of cork and I simply kept the whole thing inside 5 inch plastic pot with some clay ball and moss near the base of the mount the whole time.
The moss are mostly gone now. It throw a lot of roots like other epiphytes and so I simply never got to pot it up as I originally intended to.

A lot of bright in the window with protection. Daily misting and weekly soaking. 

For the first time, it is breaking out two growths instead of one, so I'm already looking forward to even better flowering next summer!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok, so here is one photo from 2015.
I count 12, so the flower count is about the same, but the display that year just looked much better, like a small orange pyramid.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 3, 2017)

Lovely! I wonder if this would do ok s/h


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of s/h, but why not?
From what I understand, pretty much any plant "could" do well in s/h.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 3, 2017)

That is gorgeous. Can you give us more information about how you grow it and what issues you may have had? Thanks


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 3, 2017)

The flowers remind of the Dend. unicum I used to have years ago. Very nice.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 3, 2017)

Gorgeous! This is the plant from which to colour 'orange' is made!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2017)

TyroneGenade said:


> That is gorgeous. Can you give us more information about how you grow it and what issues you may have had? Thanks



I don't think I have much else to say about the culture other than what I typed up in the very first posting.

At the time I bought this, I had no idea other than it really resemble D. unicum. It just looked small, cute with large buds, so I decided to try it.

I read about D. unicum requiring cool winter dormancy, which was the main reason I stayed away from it.
This one, I have no idea as I can't find any information regarding its habitat.
I understand that Thailand and Laos are both hot and humid places, but many orchids from these countries tend to occur in highland where temperature is not as extreme and/or with significant cool off/less wet period. 

Anyway, with this in mind, I guess mine is quite happy in my apartment as the temperature does not fall much under 70F during the winter. I would say the coldest it ever gets is around 65? I never got it very close to the window so I could keep it colder during the winter but obviously it has been growing and flowering well thus far.

I have had no issues with this plant so far.
It sheds leaves in the fall and a new growth appears in the spring. So it has rather long dormancy period. I water it during this time so it does not stay too dry for too long.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2017)

Paphluvr said:


> The flowers remind of the Dend. unicum I used to have years ago. Very nice.



What happened to it?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Gorgeous! This is the plant from which to colour 'orange' is made!!



It's almost electrifying. Very vivid in person that I cannot capture on my phone camera well.

I would say a mood lifter.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 3, 2017)

beautiful


----------



## naoki (Aug 3, 2017)

Pretty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2017)

Really beautiful. I cannot keep this or unicum alive.


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 4, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What happened to it?



Divorce, nuff said?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 4, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Really beautiful. I cannot keep this or unicum alive.



But you do so well with plants! 
They must have been crappy plants. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 4, 2017)

Paphluvr said:


> Divorce, nuff said?



Ha~ I see. lol


----------



## Dandrobium (Aug 4, 2017)

That is lovely! Well grown! I like these orange dendrobiums, I've just replated a den. unicum mother flask in hopes for blooms like these


----------



## blondie (Aug 6, 2017)

Very nice blooms and striking colour, deffinantly reminds me off Unicum.


----------

